# Bella Wholesaler & Relabeler?



## BeyondMaternity (Dec 12, 2006)

I am looking for a wholesaler carrying Bella brand shirts that does relabeling as well. I saw a post about Imprints Wholesale doing this, but they do not carry all of the colors I want in each style. Does anyone know how much they charge for relabeling and what the mins are?

Does anyone know of any other wholesalers of Bella that relabel?

Thanks


----------



## Dave 2006 (Apr 13, 2006)

americanasportswear.com sales bella and offer relabeling services. i believe there minimums are 500 pieces though. may want to verify that.


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

Dave 2006 said:


> americanasportswear.com sales bella and offer relabeling services. i believe there minimums are 500 pieces though. may want to verify that.


Verified! I have the flyer here on my desk. 500 piece minimum. 1-2 week turnaround.


----------



## BeyondMaternity (Dec 12, 2006)

scpromos said:


> Verified! I have the flyer here on my desk. 500 piece minimum. 1-2 week turnaround.


Thank you for the help. I realized my local distributor, S&S Activewear, has all the colors and styles I want, no minimums, and I do not have to pay for shipping (local pickup). I think that this is a huge savings, so I am trying to figure out how to relabel myself. I appreciate the info, though!


----------

